
The Fictiv Open-Source Motorcycle - dangerman
https://www.fictiv.com/blog/fosmc
======
fictivmade
Hey all, Madelynn here, community director at Fictiv and one of the folks on
the Open-Source Motorcycle project.

Thanks for sharing this project and giving feedback, looks like the signup
flow is causing some confusion, so we're in process of removing the need to
enter your email to get access to the files.

I'm passionate about open source, as is our team, so we intended this project
to be entirely open source and available to anyone to download, modify, and
build upon the project. Documentation is still in the works, and I'm always
looking for more folks to help out.

To remove vaporware concerns, you can download the files straight from here:
[http://bit.ly/2mU6l2y](http://bit.ly/2mU6l2y), and email me if you have any
questions directly to me at madelynn@fictiv.com

If you want to talk motorcycles in general, I'm all ears there too. :)

~~~
justinclift
Cool, I take my comment about "vapourware" then. :)

With the STEP files for download, their metadata indicates they were created
using Solidworks 2014.

Would it be feasible to include the Solidworks files for people to download
too?

Although not everyone has Solidworks (obviously), its native file format would
be useful for those who do. :)

~~~
fictivmade
Thanks, justinclift, appreciate it. :)

Hm, I don't see any issues with that, let me see what I can do. Feel free to
email me if you have any other suggestions, on the files or documentation
(which is being built out now), always could use another POV.

------
abetusk
Can anyone tell if this is really open source [1] [2]. The design files are
not available available to me, even after trying to 'get early access'.

I'm always wary of companies claiming "open source" as they often incorrectly
think that opens source means "we let you look at the code" and don't release
the source code and design files under a free/libre license.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-
source_software](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-source_software)

[2] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-
source_hardware](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-source_hardware)

~~~
fictivmade
Yup, we followed OSH guidelines when building this project. As open source
advocates here at Fictiv, we wanted the CAD to be downloadable and modifiable
by anyone.

We realize that the current email signup flow causes some friction to getting
the files, it's being remedied ASAP. In the meanwhile, here's the files:
[http://bit.ly/2mU6l2y](http://bit.ly/2mU6l2y)

------
lost_my_pwd
Looking a the sideshot, it just appears to be an older style Ducati Monster
with the trademark trellis frame replaced and a switch to a twinshock rear
suspension.

Not my bike as I don't have a picture handy:

[http://moto.zombdrive.com/images/ducati-
monster-620-dark-10....](http://moto.zombdrive.com/images/ducati-
monster-620-dark-10.jpg)

~~~
fictivmade
Yup, we decided to start with the older Ducati Monster Gen 1 trellis frame
because:

a) it's widely accessible (used on Ducati bikes made from 1993-2007). Our team
is based in SF, which is a distribution point for Ducati, meaning there's a
glut of old generations available to tear apart, but they're easily accessible
everywhere.

b) the mounting points on the engine mean that you can swap out for multiple
types of engines, depending on your preference (620, 800, and you could
possibly wedge a 748 in there if you really wanted to...)

c) the frame allows easy customization of the CAD files, based on style
preference - you can make it shorter for a Bobber, longer for a Cafe Racer,
change the rake and trail angles, etc. to fit your needs.

One of the women on the team who inspired this project is a track racer and
finds it difficult to find bikes that work for her shorter stature, so this
was a great use case for the customization.

------
justinclift

      CNC machined parts
      
      Machine at your local machine shop by through leveraging
      Fictiv's distributed manufacturing network
    

Looking at the parts in the photo, they'll need _at least_ a 5 axis CNC
machine. If it's for a one-off (or even low volume) job, that's not going to
be cheap.

~~~
gregschlom
Well I guess the idea is that by using Fictiv you should be able to have these
parts machined at a relatively low cost.

By the way, I'm always thoroughly impressed by Fictiv's marketing strategy,
blog posts, and community outreach. They're doing a great job at making you
WANT to use their services.

~~~
justinclift
> They're doing a great job at making you WANT to use their services.

??? You're literally the first person I've seen give that sentiment. Maybe I'm
just getting the wrong impression from this "Open-Source Motorcycle"
vapourware of theirs.

------
nicolashahn
Quite a bit promised, and lacking any estimate of price or specifications on
the bike itself.

~~~
fictivmade
We originally wanted to keep it 10-15k, current files if produced as a 1-off
may run higher, (closer to 20k). With interest, we want to batch produce these
which keeps the cost lower. Cost will vary depending on obvious modifications
and sources.

The download also has the full BOM, you can download those here:
[http://bit.ly/2mU6l2y](http://bit.ly/2mU6l2y)

~~~
nicolashahn
Thanks for responding. Without knowing much about Ducatis, what are the engine
models that are available for this? Didn't see any jump out at first scan of
the files.

PS you'll want to change your README.txt to README.md for Github's markdown
formatter to read it correctly.

~~~
fictivmade
M600, M750, S2R 800. M900, later 748’s, and 916’s with a SSS (single-sided
swing arm). Some other engines that require a SSS are also doable, but may
need some additional modifications.

Thanks for the note on README, will adjust accordingly!

------
yial
Maybe I'm a bit confused, but when you sign up with your email, there's no way
to find the "early access" plans?

It seems like this is an ad for Fictiv, and not an ad or information about an
open source motorcycle?

~~~
fictivmade
Sorry yial, looks like the current email flow causes friction, it's being
fixed now. Here's the files: [http://bit.ly/2mU6l2y](http://bit.ly/2mU6l2y)
and feel free to reach out with any questions.

~~~
yial
My mistake, I eventually did get an email with a link to the files --- I would
rate it more under my own impatience coupled with the redirect to the fictiv
main site.

Thanks so much!

------
Animats
It's a signup troll. You can't actually order a kit.

~~~
fictivmade
Sorry about that @Animats, wasn't intended as such. Here are the files:
[http://bit.ly/2mU6l2y](http://bit.ly/2mU6l2y), please let us know what you
think!

~~~
Animats
OK. Here's one of those parts, the frame head top.[1] Needs at least 4-axis
machining, maybe 5. I wonder how the work is held. All the modeled parts are
frame components or brackets. No moving parts. It's a frame replacement. It's
a nice piece of work, but the hype exceeds what's been done.

This reminds me of early marketing for the MakerBot Replicator, which was
supposed to be able to "replicate itself". Except for the motors, leadscrews,
bearings, extruder, and electronics. The few 3D printed parts were frame
connectors.

[1]
[https://pichoster.net/images/2017/03/16/7c1f2cae9ebcab7cea27...](https://pichoster.net/images/2017/03/16/7c1f2cae9ebcab7cea2749a3732f6342.png)

~~~
fictivmade
The part you referenced was done on a 3-axis machine by one of our
manufacturing partners. Like many expert machinists, he's got some ingenious
methods for reducing set ups.

Appreciate that feedback. As someone who painfully remembers the early
MakerBot marketing days, I feel the frustration.

Would be great to hear any suggestions on changes you'd make. Definitely want
to make sure the copy is representative of the project.

We were inspired after we saw other motorcycle projects that beautiful, but
didn't have any files available, or weren't even drivable. So we wanted to
make a frame that was easily customizable and could be road-ready as fast as
possible.

Can I pick your brain further? Feel free to email me at madelynn@fictiv.com.
Happy to talk more about how the work is held, machines needed, etc. as well.

------
skanga
Has anyone other than fictiv built one?

------
jbmorgado
I'm pretty sure road safety laws don't allow you to use this in European
Union.

~~~
fictivmade
Unsure about EU, this is track ready for U.S. and could be road ready with the
right DMV paperwork.

